# What's your thinking style



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Which Reasoning Style Best Describes The Way You Think?

pls state your personality type with your result

thnx

Note: this is the same quiz that appeared in the INTJ forum so if you took it there you can skip this or post your results here also


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP
Skeptic

Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Did it when it was linked in the INTJ forum, scored as "Detective" (=Reflective, Quantitative, Carefree, Skeptical).


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I stopped at the 2nd question, since the proper answer doesn't appear in the list. And in case you wonder, my thinking style is called _respect the goddamn premises._


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.*

You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Skeptics* are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.

*You are Reflective: *You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
*
You are Subjective: *People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

*You are Carefree*: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

*You are Skeptical: *You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.
*
<_< WELL DUUUH! I'M NOT TYPE 6 FER NUTHIN!!!*


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I did it in the INTJ forum and I scored Skeptic and it quite fits except for the carefree thing... Oh and I'm an ENTP!


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Well that's no surprise...









​_Executives tend to be people of vision. They consider their own ideas as carefully as they consider ideas that others put before them, and they're adept at organizing both types of thought into clear plans of action for the future. However, they often prefer to leave the nitty-gritty components of these plans to others. Approximately 4% of the populace are Executives._










​You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action. Eh

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Prepared: You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.

You racked up 66.67% of the highest possible rationality score!


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

I was annoyed by some multiple choice answers. Some answers were more specific than the others, so they would apply to less people. 

I was particularly annoyed by question 2. I would say there was no choice because merely saying "the choice is yours" pissed me off because the initial choices were so extreme, but then that stupid semicolon that threw me off.


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

INTP

I took this in the INTJ forum as well. I got "Skeptic" then.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*Reasoning style: rationalist*

_Rationalists are excellent reasoners in all respects. They can cogently evaluate others' reasoning as well as their own whenever they choose to. They can also think fluidly about facts and figures, and they can evaluate and plan for the future with aplomb. They're rarely susceptible to the cognitive foibles that trip up others. When they apply themselves, Rationalists can master most cognitive tasks. Approximately 9% of the populace are Rationalists._

*You are Reflective:* You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action. 

*You are Quantitative: *You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations. -Numbers are Smeagol's weakness *hiss*

*You are Prepared:* You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise. -Yes!

*You are Skeptical:* You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## indie1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, skeptic, pretty sure i've taken this before.


----------



## FM. (May 29, 2015)

I consider myself some sort of XXTJ, leaning towards ENTJ:

*Executive*







You racked up 80.56% of the highest possible rationality score!
You scored better than 90% of past users!

*Your quantitative reasoning score:* 68.75%
*Your future-based reasoning score:* 100%
*Your evidence evaluation score:* 81.25%
*Your cognitive awareness score:* 75%

The future based reasoning questions were pointlessly repetitive, I don't know why they needed to ask "would you take x money now, or x+1 money later" questions 4 or 5 times with no variation. I doubt people will change their mind on the 3rd or 4th question.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

xNTP

Got "detective". Not sure about quantitative over qualitative. I'm absent-minded and pay more attention to exciting developments than to solid facts. Whatever the difference is. Language won't cooperate with my concepts.


----------



## torithecoolkid (Jun 12, 2015)

INTP and i got skeptic


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll never know because I can't be arsed to read all that. Let's just assume I'm the lazy one who is very adept in the subtle art of failure.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENTP...Skeptic


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

ENTJ, executive


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

INTP - Detective with 81% "total rationality score"

Strong skills: can give multiple explanations for unclear situations (Ne), rarely repeat mistakes, see through deceptive arguments
Average skills: resisting sunk cost fallacy (Si), understanding how evidence should affect my confidence in a theory, estimating monetary value of time
Weak skill: tendency to underestimate time and resources projects will require (general NP problem)


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

Executive, seems about right


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Pretty worthless if you thought the quiz any decent.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

dekkr372 said:


> Pretty worthless if you thought the quiz any decent.


No kidding. Wonder how many of the listed results are even available. Maybe 5?


----------

